# SUB Available SE Michigan



## dsteve12 (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking to sub in SE Michigan in 2008/09 (Dearborn / Livonia / Novi / Canton / Plymouth areas). Due to divorce, my own business closed this summer - however, I have a 2006 F250 4x4, 7'-6" boss straight blade, and four years of experience, all of which will be collecting dust if not utilized to help your business. Available 24/7. Am available 100% as a sub-contractor with own equipment - just looking to stabalize cash flow following divorce-related legal costs... Reply to this posting, by sending PM, by e-mailing [email protected], or by calling (248) 974-5657.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

If you don't find anything and are willing to work on the eastside, call me. John 586-563-3990


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

if your still looking give me a call....i have a full truck route to fill here

all commercial work in livonia/wesland/northville area

734-812-8942


----------



## BossPlowGuy04 (Oct 27, 2007)

i also have some work in novi/northville let me know 248-895-4684


----------

